# 4. Lönskurg Warm-Up Marathon



## xbiker1000 (5. Februar 2010)

Hi,

am 18.4 findet der 4. Lönskurg Warm-Up Marathon im Solling statt. Der Marathon ist das erste Rennen für der Challenge4MTB ( www.challenge4mtb.de ). Anmeldung und Infos unter http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de 

Wer eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit sucht, findet dies unter:  http://www.loenskrug-hellental.de/

Ich hoffe man sieht sich!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Februar 2010)

ok, angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. Februar 2010)

werde auch dabei sein!!!


----------



## manuel e. (6. Februar 2010)

hy!!
steht auch schon auf meinem plan und der löhnskrug ist auch schon gebucht.

gruss manuel.


----------



## dragon07 (11. Februar 2010)

So angemeldet !! 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Rumas (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte den Termin eine Woche früher gelegt. Am 18.4 ist auch Kellerwald.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2010)

ja schade, aber gut für die challenge fahrer.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Februar 2010)

Meldung ist raus, ich freu mich schon, endlich geht's wieder los! Hoffentlich ist dann endlich der Schnee weg .

@k_star: Bist du nicht der Mann mit dem roten Toyota-Trikot beim 3h-Rennen gewesen? Ich glaube, wir haben uns da regelmäßig gegenseitig überholt.


----------



## Rumas (13. Februar 2010)

ich frage mich so langsam ob man im April überhaupt schon ein Rennen fahren kann wenn nicht langsam mal Tauwetter einsetzt... hier ist letzte Nacht schon wieder so viel von dem weissen Zeug runtergekommen...

ich gehe jetzt erst mal Schnee schippen...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2010)

@ tine
jup, der bin ich.
nach meinem sturz nach ca. einer stunde ging die überholerei ja wieder von vorne los.

mfg
Kai


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2010)

wann gibt es denn einblick in die starterliste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (17. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wann gibt es denn einblick in die starterliste?



ist online


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2010)

danke!

komischerweise steh ich nicht mit drin. 

mitteldistanz, hobby, challenge, herren


hab doch gleich bezahlt!


mfg
Kai E.


----------



## .Torben.H. (20. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> komischerweise steh ich nicht mit drin.
> 
> ...



Hey Kai wenn du bezahlt hast, wird das schon seinen richtigen Weg nehmen.

Gruß Torben


----------



## Peter88 (21. Februar 2010)

lasse Kellerwald für Lönskrug sausen. Die faire Startgebühr und die um 100km kürzere anfahrt sind Argumente.

Man bis dann..

Peter


----------



## Helder (21. Februar 2010)

Geiles Event, gut organisiert, Fairen Startgebühren, und der Schnee ist auch bald weg, ich bin dabei.

Bis dahin


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Februar 2010)

Die gute Orga, tolle Atmosphäre und relativ kurze Anreise bei fairem Startgeld haben mir die Entscheidung zwischen Kellerwald und Hellental auch leicht gemacht. Ich freu mich schon die üblichen Verdächtigen nach dem langen Winter wieder zu sehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. Februar 2010)

Aber die Strecke....


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Februar 2010)

Was hast du gegen die Strecke? Als technisch anspruchsvoll kann man die zwar nicht bezeichnen, aber das ist ja beim Kellerwaldmarathon auch nicht anders. Zum Einrollen nach dem Winter finde ich's okay.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2010)

ich wette er ist trotzdem dabei.  


die abfahrt nach der verpflegung ist nicht ganz einfach wenn man richtig gas gibt.
und das stück der downhill-strecke ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2010)

@ tine

warum fährst du keine challenge?


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte im Hinblick auf Alpencross und 24h-Rennen in diesem Jahr eher die etwas längeren Strecken fahren. In der Challenge fehlt bei den Damen leider die Konkurrenz und damit die Herausforderung. Letztes Jahr hab ich z.B. beim WarmUp-Mara und beim 3h-Rennen allein auf dem Treppchen gestanden . Das ist doch ein Trauerspiel 
Also in diesem Sinne: Mädels, traut euch!


----------



## dragon07 (27. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> i
> 
> die abfahrt nach der verpflegung ist nicht ganz einfach wenn man richtig gas gibt.
> und das stück der downhill-strecke ist auch nicht verkehrt.



Hi

So ist das Kopf aus und Gas, wenn das mal immer so einfach wäre.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2010)

nen bisschen mehr gehört schon dazu.

lenker richtig festhalten
schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern
linienwahl
nicht verkrampfen

aber ist auch viel kopfsache dabei.


bis zum 18.04.


----------



## exto (28. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist die Strecke blöd, weil ich mit nur einem Gang unterwegs bin.

Der Startanstieg ist so steil, dass ich maximal eine Übersetzung von 2 zu 1 fahren kann (erst recht im April) und deshalb an den zahlreichen langen, flachen Abfahrten schlicht verhungere. 

Für mich sind halt die Strecken in Kollerbeck und Barntrup besser. Allerdings werd ich wohl auch da nicht dabei sein, dieses Jahr, weil ich Pfingsten in Lofer beim 24 Std - Rennen starte und den kompletten September wohl in Spanien arbeiten werde.

C4MTB wird also nix Dickes dieses Jahr...


----------



## dragon07 (28. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> nen bisschen mehr gehört schon dazu.
> 
> lenker richtig festhalten
> schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern
> ...


Schon richtig  
Trotzdem  macht man ja im großen und ganzen das meiste Intuitiv. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## uwero (28. Februar 2010)

.... dieses Jahr werde ich Fully fahren und auch die Kette auf die richtige Länge gekürzt haben ... im letzten Jahr hatte ich im Wiesenanstieg aufgrund einer zu langen Kette massive Kettenklemmer.

Da wir in der Woche zuvor allerdings auf Teneriffa Höhenmeter vernichten wird die Form wohl eher ausgelaugt sein.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich wette er ist trotzdem dabei.
> die abfahrt nach der verpflegung ist nicht ganz einfach wenn man richtig gas gibt.
> und das stück der downhill-strecke ist auch nicht verkehrt.



Es wird Zeit, das du mit uns trainierst!
Die Abfahrten sind leicht, wie exto sagen würde "da kannst nebenbei noch Nasepopeln."

Ich werde 2010 wohl nicht in Kollerbeck stehen, unsere Wälder verlangen nach Streckenpflege.
Da ich 2010 nur Dassel + Duisburg fahren will und der Rest der Zeit nur für Epic-Rides vorgesehen ist, ziehe ich Waldarbeit vor der Haustür und Training mit Kinderhänger ab Haustür der Autofahrerei vor.


----------



## xbiker1000 (7. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> komischerweise steh ich nicht mit drin.
> 
> ...



Jetzt bist du auch drauf, warst der erste und da hatte unter Kassenwart noch nicht mit gerechnet, dass schon jemand überweist sorry .....


----------



## Quen (8. März 2010)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> warst der erste


Na wenn das kein gutes Omen ist!


----------



## Pitten (14. März 2010)

Werde auf jeden Fall auch fahren und habe mich auch schon angemeldet.


----------



## dragon07 (14. März 2010)

Hi

Na Pitten alles andere wäre auch Enttäuschend. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Vokkar (18. März 2010)

Gips dieses Jahr eigentlich ne Streckenbesichtigung?

Gruß
vom
Vokkar


----------



## manuel e. (19. März 2010)

hallo!!
da hätte ich diesbezüglich auch noch mal ne frage. wir reisen am samstag ja schon an und da wollt ich mal fragen, ob die strecke am samstag schon ausgeschildert ist. wollte dann noch eine testrunde machen.

gruss manuel.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. März 2010)

Die Strecke wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ab Samstag Mittag ausgeschildert. Dannach wirds wohl was werden.


----------



## manuel e. (20. März 2010)

bestens. ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (21. März 2010)

Die Stecke ist seit heute Eis und Schnee frei 

Steckenbesichtigung werden wir machen. Termin gebe ich noch bekannt


----------



## Quen (22. März 2010)

So, angemeldet (inkl. C4MTB).


----------



## .Torben.H. (29. März 2010)

Nicht mal mehr drei Wochen. Hauptsache das Wetter wird wieder so gut wie die letzten Male.

Gruß Torben


----------



## knarfyleo (1. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Strecke blöd, weil ich mit nur einem Gang unterwegs bin.
> 
> Der Startanstieg ist so steil, dass ich maximal eine Übersetzung von 2 zu 1 fahren kann (erst recht im April) und deshalb an den zahlreichen langen, flachen Abfahrten schlicht verhungere.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, ist dir der Anstieg beim Dasseler 5.Schäferwerk-Cup (30.05.)auch zu steil?
Oder warst du bei uns noch nicht?


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (6. April 2010)

Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet.. Wetter wird schon passen! Nächstes Wochenende (10./11.) Streckenbesichtigung??


----------



## Peter88 (6. April 2010)

> Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet..



dito

freue mich schon heftig darauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (6. April 2010)

Streckenbesichtigung am 10. April um 16 Uhr am Lönskrug in Hellental. Bis dann!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2010)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Streckenbesichtigung am 10. April um 16 Uhr am Lönskrug in Hellental. Bis dann!



das ist doch mal ne idee für samstag.


----------



## manuel e. (7. April 2010)

hy!!
wer ist denn zufällig auch schon am samstag in oder um hellental??? wir werden ja schon am samstag morgen anreisen und alleine die runde abfahren ist ja auch en bisschen doof.

gruss manuel.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. April 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei, allerdings noch mit etwas lauer kondition ;-(
abér so zum Einrollen in die neue Saison....


----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2010)

wie soll denn die besichtigung morgen ablaufen?

wie viele runden wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Vokkar (11. April 2010)

Schönen Dank nochmal für die schöne Tour gestern. 
Jetzt seht nur zu, dass das Wetter am nächsten Sonntag genauso wird, dann wirds n schöner Saisonauftakt.
Sportiver Gruß
vom Vokkar


----------



## NoBrakeR (11. April 2010)

So, bin wieder dabei. Die Strecke ist ja wirklich abwechslungsreich. Alles dabei, was Spaß macht.

Freu mich schon 

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## bike-flori_clz (12. April 2010)

Moin zusammen!
Hat jemand mal die Starthöhe parat!? Mein Tacho will noch gefüttert werden


----------



## manuel e. (12. April 2010)

hy!!
Die Starthöhe auf der Strasse kurz vorm Löhnskrug ist auf 283,4547 metern.

gruss manuel.


----------



## uwero (12. April 2010)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Schönen Dank nochmal für die schöne Tour gestern.
> Jetzt seht nur zu, dass das Wetter am nächsten Sonntag genauso wird, dann wirds n schöner Saisonauftakt.
> Sportiver Gruß
> vom Vokkar



Hi Volker,

Du bist auf der Langdistanz gemeldet, nicht schlecht .... Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. April 2010)

@manuel: danke für die info.. man sieht sich dann am sonntag


----------



## manuel e. (13. April 2010)

hy!!!
eventuell. man liest hier von so vielen leuten, aber wenn man bei nem marathon am start steht dann sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht.
das ist meistens bei mir das problem.

bis denn dann, gruss manuel.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (14. April 2010)

das stimmt sehr wohl. ich glaub wir haben schon öfter mal "gemeinsam" am start gestanden. allerdings fahr ich eher selten die langdistanzen.
bis denn dann


----------



## Vokkar (14. April 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> Du bist auf der Langdistanz gemeldet, nicht schlecht .... Gruß Uwe



Hi Uwe,
ging nicht anders, war die einzige Möglichkeit eine plausible Ausrede dafür zu haben, wenn ich auf zwei Runden langsamer bin als Du.
Gruß
vom Volker


----------



## kettenteufel (16. April 2010)

Es wird super Wetter vorausgesagt:

Sonne satt und 17°C

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/stadtoldendorf/DE0010059.html


----------



## dope89 (16. April 2010)

na mensch, das ist doch super. 
dann kann ich ja doch noch mit den abgefahrenen roro´s fahren 

vllt. findet sich ja auch noch ein Starter für die Mitteldistanz Lizenz in meiner Altersgruppe ;-)

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## xbiker1000 (16. April 2010)

dope89 schrieb:


> na mensch, das ist doch super.
> dann kann ich ja doch noch mit den abgefahrenen roro´s fahren



Kannst du so oder so. Die Stecke ist trocken...


----------



## Berrrnd (16. April 2010)

ich werde vorne racing ralph und hinten irc mibro for marathon fahren, wenn ich ihn mit milch montiert bekomme.

habe mir meinen hinteren rara leider vorgestern zerstochen.


----------



## manuel e. (16. April 2010)

morgen früh gehts los nach hellental. 

eeeeendlich wieder einmal schinden. FREU!"!!!"!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank an die Orga des Rennens von gestern. Lief wie im letzten Jahr alles rund, Verpflegung war auch wieder gut.
Wir kommen bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Quen (19. April 2010)

Ich kann mich Chris nur anschließen.

Schöne, wenn auch mächtig Kräfte raubende Strecke. Gute Orga, pünktlicher Start, Verpflegung während und nach dem Rennen absolut in Ordnung, gute Kennzeichnung der Strecke, Zeitnahme auch top.

Fettes Lob an die Veranstalter! 

Ach ja, und das Wetter...


----------



## kettenteufel (19. April 2010)

Kann mich den Lob nur anschließen!!! Super Veranstaltung

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich trotzdem:

nächstes mal bitte längere Kabelbinder, habe die kurzen Teile nicht um den Lenker bekommen.
Zum Glück hatte jemand Ersatz mit


----------



## manuel e. (19. April 2010)

Nabend!!!
Kurz und Knapp: Löhnskrug GUT!!! Wetter GUT!!! Marathon GUT!!!! ALLES GUT!!!!

Nächstes Jahr wieder!!!!

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## dragon07 (20. April 2010)

Hi

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob alles Super, freu mich schon auf das  nächste Mal.

Grüße Ike


----------



## bike-flori_clz (20. April 2010)

war echt ne tolle Veranstaltung. Wetter war der Hammer!
Form war miserabel ;-(
deshalb biken, biken, biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (21. April 2010)

Schön das es euch gefallen hat... 

Bilder sind online


----------



## Domme02 (21. April 2010)

Mal wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Gute Strecke, gute Orga aber mit den Fotos bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Wofür ihr aber wahrscheinlich nichts könnt.

Der Fotograf hätte sich meiner Meinung nach an actionreiche Streckenteile stellen sollen. Wie zb. an das kleine Trailstück direkt vor dem Anfang der Heizstrecke oder an den Teil der Downhillstrecke. 
Die von ihm geschossenen Bilder gefallen mir gar nicht.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. April 2010)

Schön war's, hat richtig Spaß gemacht nach dem langen Winter endlich wieder ein Rennen zu fahren, bei dem Wetter sowieso.

Ich finde die Preise für die Fotos ganz schön happig, 10 für ein Bild als Datei! Bei Sportograf zahle ich dafür nur die Hälfte, bei Fotos vom Event 4,50 und die liefern beide tolle Qualität.

Wir sehen uns beim KamiCup, Grüße Tine


----------



## dragon07 (21. April 2010)

Hi

Was die Fotos angeht sehe ich das wie ihr Preise finde ich überzogen, und die Fotos an sich sind nicht der bringer.

Grüße Ike


----------



## chris29 (22. April 2010)

Mein Statement:
Strecke war gut, wenn auch langweilig, war sie immerhin trocken. Nachmeldegebühr sollte man nur erheben wenn man sich auch wirklich nachmeldet (sonst muß die Gebühr anders heißen) Die Preise der Kurzstrecke waren echt gut ;-) (achtung Sarkasmus)
Der jenige der den Gastrostand gemacht hat, sollte im nächsten Jahr mal anständig kalkulieren, um 12 gab es kein alkfreies Weizen mehr....
Ansonsten war es ne schöne Veranstaltung, die Strecke war im Übrigen sehr gut ausgeschildert!TOP!


----------



## dwe60 (8. Januar 2011)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Termin für 2011 aus?

ich finde da nirgendwo etwas


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2011)

guck mal wann dieser thread hier gestartet wurde.
denke anfang februar gibts einen termin.

das wochenende wird aber wohl bleiben, denke ich.


----------



## manuel e. (9. Januar 2011)

moin!!!
zwar der thread vom vorjahr, aber hier mal der termin: 17.04.2011. leider mit dem harzcup auftaktrennen in bad harzburg überein. also wirds für mich dieses jahr leider nichts mit hellental.

gruss manuel.


----------



## knarfyleo (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,
hier die Termine aus unserer Region:
5. Lönskurg Warm-Up Marathon am 17.April 2011 in Hellenthal
6. Schäferwerk MTB-Cup  am 29.Mai 2011 in Dassel

Gruß
Oely


----------



## chris29 (9. Januar 2011)

beide rennen überschneiden sich leider mit den harzcup rennen. 17.4. harzburg 29.5. clausthal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. Januar 2011)

schade, schade, schade!

wollte dieses jahr mal einige rennen im harz fahren.
naja, erst mal abwarten bis die termine für alle rennserien fest sind.
dann wird sich schon was passendes finden zwischen harz, solling und sauerland.


----------



## dwe60 (9. Januar 2011)

Das das hier ein alter Thread ist war mir klar - wollte bloß wegen der banalen Anfrage nichts neues aufmachen 

Schade das die Termine so kollidieren - aber läßt sich wohl nie ganz auschließen 

Mal schauen was ich dann fahren werde - das Wetter in  2010 war ja mal richtig geil


----------



## chris29 (10. Januar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Das das hier ein alter Thread ist war mir klar - wollte bloß wegen der banalen Anfrage nichts neues aufmachen
> 
> Schade das die Termine so kollidieren - aber läßt sich wohl nie ganz auschließen
> 
> Mal schauen was ich dann fahren werde - das Wetter in  2010 war ja mal richtig geil



Stmmt, in Harzburg aber auch, und noch besser


----------



## knarfyleo (10. Januar 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Das das hier ein alter Thread ist war mir klar - wollte bloß wegen der banalen Anfrage nichts neues aufmachen


 
Ich hatte paralell auch 2 neue Threads aufgemacht, damit auch andere die Termine mitbekommen: _*5. Lönskurg Warm-Up Marathon *_und_* 6. Schäferwerk MTB-Cup  *_


----------



## uwero (15. Januar 2011)

In diesem Jahr gibt es wieder das Altstadtrennen mitten durch Höxters Innenstadt. Die Bergwertung im Parkhaus ist auch wieder dabei. Termin 21.05.2011. Weitere Infos folgen im separaten Thread.

Hier gibt es einen Fernsehrbericht aus 2009: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J43bb1D2fi0"]YouTube        - Altstadtrennen HÃ¶xter 2.5.2009[/nomedia]


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Januar 2011)

super, da freue ich mich drauf!

kannst du auch was zu den terminen der challenge sagen?


----------



## Domme02 (16. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> super, da freue ich mich drauf!
> 
> kannst du auch was zu den terminen der challenge sagen?



ein paar Challenge Termine stehen schon auf der HP von echinopsis: http://www.teuto-racing.de/?page_id=64


----------



## kettenteufel (17. Januar 2011)

> beide rennen überschneiden sich leider mit den harzcup rennen.



SUPER 

Sehr gut!!!!

Schön das sich der MTB-Sport in Niedersachsen sein eigenes Grab schauffelt

Es ist aber auch so schwer mit einander zusprechen
und in Niedersachsen gibt es auch so viele MTB Rennen 

da kommt mir echt die galle hoch:kotz:


----------



## deeptrain (19. Januar 2011)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> SUPER
> 
> Sehr gut!!!!
> 
> ...




finde es auch echt schade das sich die rennen überschneiden
ärgert mich richtig!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (25. Januar 2011)

deeptrain schrieb:


> finde es auch echt schade das sich die rennen überschneiden
> ärgert mich richtig!!!!!



Is schon ärgerlich. Allerdings stehen nicht alle termine frühzeitig fest. Wir in Altenau hatten den Termin aber schon Mitte 2010 auf unsere HP, haben aber auch keine Übrschneidung, ausser am Samstag mit dem Altstadtrennen in Höxter, da ist unser CC Rennen.... Wäre sonst sehr gerne wieder nach Höxter gefahren, war ne geile Veranstaltung in 2009
Evt kann man sich in 2012 besser absprechen....


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

und dann wird gemeckert weils überschneidungen mit den marathons im sauerland gibt ...


----------

